# Need for Speed: The Run im Test von PC Games - Tolle Grafik, rasante Rennen, Story aber nur unbefriedigend



## TheKhoaNguyen (14. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Need for Speed: The Run im Test von PC Games - Tolle Grafik, rasante Rennen, Story aber nur unbefriedigend* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Need for Speed: The Run im Test von PC Games - Tolle Grafik, rasante Rennen, Story aber nur unbefriedigend


----------



## IlllIIlllI (14. November 2011)

is nfs jetz auch so verbuggt wie bf3?  ich hab heute noch grafikfehler und random frame drop in bf3


----------



## Sheggo (14. November 2011)

das schlimmste an der "neueren" NFS Reihe ist für mich überhaupt der Versuch, ein "Rennspiel" mit einer Story zu verknüpfen. ist doch höchstens wieder ein auf dicke Hose machendes Zeugs ala fast and furious...
ich zock lieber weiter Forza 4


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (14. November 2011)

Es gab (zumindest in unserer Version bis auf Genanntes) ziemlich wenige Bugs. Einmal fehlte in der Minimap die Streckenführung, sonst fiel nichts negativ auf. Grafikfehler oder Frame-Drops hab ich auf meinem System nicht feststellen können.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. November 2011)

Das klingt leider so schlecht wie erwartet :-/ Die NfS Serie ist schon lange nicht mehr das, was sie mal war. Anstatt jedes halbe Jahr einen neuen Teil rauszubringen, solte man sich vllt mal etwas mehr Zeit und Mühe geben.


----------



## snaapsnaap (14. November 2011)

Unabhängig von Origin, empfinde ich diesen NFS Titel geradezu als Hohn!
Ein quasi Hot Pursuit mit ~10 neuen Autos und 2-3h reiner Spielzeit sind doch ein Witz...
Da bekommt man selbst bei MW3 mehr Inhalt als hier, und beides sind Vollpreistitel, obwohl beide keine 50€ wert sind.
Scheinbar ist dieses Studio, welches auch Undercover gemacht hat, einfach nicht in der Lage gute Spiele abzuliefern.


----------



## rohan123 (14. November 2011)

So lange nicht geklärt ist, was es da mit der Origin-Plattform und der Datenweitergavbe auf sich hat, werde ich mir vorerst keinen Origin-Titel anschaffen. Schade drum, hätte gerne Battlefield 3 und The Run ausprobiert. Wenn die Games auf Steam erschienen wären, hätt ich schon zugeschlagen. Aber Steam hat ja nicht ausgereicht als Vertiebsplattform. Aber das ist ja das Recht eines jeden Unternehmens was Eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen. Nur vertrauenswürdig sollte es dann sein. Und Steam ist für mich vertrauenswürdiger als Origin. Aber vielleicht beweist ja Origin in der Zukunft, dass es genauso sein kann, wie Steam.


----------



## Kuomo (14. November 2011)

Viel zu hohe anforderungen für diese konsolengrafik.


----------



## Chriss8185 (14. November 2011)

allso ich finds klase das game


----------



## Xorydol (14. November 2011)

Ich werds mir wahrscheinlich auch holen, und wenn ich das nur mache, weil ich jedes NFS seit Underground zumindest für ein paar Stunden gespielt habe.... Ich finde es nur traurig, dass neben Shift 2 der letzte Teil der mir wirklich Spaß gemacht hat, Undercover war....
Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum EA nicht ein Underground 3 macht oder ein Most Wanted 2 oder ein Carbon 2......


----------



## billy336 (14. November 2011)

irgendwie ist eure seite furchtbar zugemüllt mit werbung seid kurzem. andauernd muss ich mir irgendwelche werbefilmchen angucken bevor ich zum video komme oder der ganze bildschirm wird schwarz und ein werbefenster verdeckt die sicht...


----------



## DerBloP (14. November 2011)

@billy336  wenn du Firefox benutzt, dann nimm das addon "addblock Plus" dann hast du keine Werbung und Werbe filmchen mehr, auch nicht bei Youtube und anderen Seiten, bedenke jedoch das du PCGames die Geldquelle mehr oder minder zudrehst.Allein mit der Zeitschrift werden die kosten wohl nicht gedeckt.?!? Aber hast schon recht wird immer schlimmer mit dem I-net, und ich weiß auch nicht ob das alles so sein muß, oder ob sich ein paar Bosse die Kohle einheimsen und der rest als Redakteur außer den paar Kröten noch vergünstigungen für zB Gamescon usw bekommen... wer weiß


----------



## N7ghty (14. November 2011)

Xorydol schrieb:


> Ich werds mir wahrscheinlich auch holen, und wenn ich das nur mache, weil ich jedes NFS seit Underground zumindest für ein paar Stunden gespielt habe.... Ich finde es nur traurig, dass neben Shift 2 der letzte Teil der mir wirklich Spaß gemacht hat, Undercover war....
> Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum EA nicht ein Underground 3 macht oder ein Most Wanted 2 oder ein Carbon 2......


 Undercover und Carbon gehörten zu den wohl schwächsten Teilen der Serie... Ich kauf mir jedenfalls kein NFS mehr, in dem diese Gummiband-KI drin ist. Da wird einem echt jeder Spielspaß mit verdorben...


----------



## bugsareeverywhere (14. November 2011)

Gummiband-KI? ... Ich bin dann mal wech...


----------



## byaliar (14. November 2011)

lasss uns eins klarstellen.
es gibt grundsätzlich 2 arten von rennspielfans und einige irgendwo dazwischen.
Den Simulationfan möglich realitätsnah, was fahren und ausstatten angeht kein interese an Story und Bling bling
Den Actionfan der eher auf surreale fahrverhalten und ungenaues fahren steht mit möglichgut inszenierung und wenn vorhanden eine Story zum Spielen.

Dem Simultionsfan, ganz klar GTR evolution aufn PC gefolgt von Race 07, F1 2011 oder neuer.Konsole forza und Gran tourismo
Den action fan ist mit NFS größtenteils gut bediehnt wegen der gut ausgelegten Steuerung. Leicht für anfänger und fordenrt für geübte.Mann muss nicht auf tempo achten.trackmania ist da einiges schwerer.aber spaßiger, wegen dem Editor.

Nun ich stehe auf action also burnout, NFScarbon fand ich sehr gut, most wanted war OK, hot pursuit ist nee option, aber therun muss ich noch testen .
ich ahne es schon wiedereinmal trail and error konsolenport. Verpatzt nee quicktime event musste es neu machen.oder verlierst du nee rennen musste wieder neu anfangen. das kann bei schlecht gesetzten Autosaves gehörig aufn Sack gehn.Das nen ich Frustfaktor.
Und dieser ist bei rennspielen traditionell Hoch.
Daher m,ag ich die Simulations Rennspiele nicht so gern.
Mann Sollte Test von Spielen immer die technische eigendschaften und dessen präsentation bewerten Mit dem ansatzt da man eine referenzen nimmt für den vergleich was grafisch und soundtechnisch machbar wäre.Zudem grafikdesign müsste auch als Punkt drin Stehn wie es den leveldesignt wurde.ob es zum thema passt ?
meine test laufen immer danach.
Und ich bin meist selbst überascht wie niedrig heutige games abschneiden.den größten verlust kommt von dem Verzicht auf neue grafiktechniken .oder auf Hoch aufgelöste texturen.
bsp Bf3
grafik design und lvl= 8
Sound= 9
grafik technik 2011=9
Atmosphäre=9
gameplay=7 (aufgrund diverse bugs)
auf 100% normiert = 84%
ziemlich gut nicht wa 

aber MW3 scheitert an der technik
Grafik =7
Sound7
Atmosphäre=9
gafik Technik=5
gameplay=9
=37pkt= 74%
so geht das bei mir, andere Spiele die ich extrem Spaßig finde bekommen dann auch niedrige werte,Obwohl ich vom gefühl eher sagen Würde es wäre ein meisterwerk.
Zum frustfaktor Setze ich nur bei durchgespielten Spielen als vermerk an, beide nur angetestet zwecks kaufendscheidung und wert bestimmung was ich zahln will.und bis dahin warten werde.
Das Können wenige hier


----------



## MdominiqueX (14. November 2011)

Ob jetzt Story scheiße oder nicht oder schlechtester Titel oder nicht.. 
Ich find das Spiel geil, die Grafik gefällt mir und bei solchen Spielen ist mir auch die Story zum Teil egal.


----------



## babajager (14. November 2011)

rohan123 schrieb:


> So lange nicht geklärt ist, was es da mit der Origin-Plattform und der Datenweitergavbe auf sich hat, werde ich mir vorerst keinen Origin-Titel anschaffen. Schade drum, hätte gerne Battlefield 3 und The Run ausprobiert. Wenn die Games auf Steam erschienen wären, hätt ich schon zugeschlagen. Aber Steam hat ja nicht ausgereicht als Vertiebsplattform. Aber das ist ja das Recht eines jeden Unternehmens was Eigenes auf die Beine zu stellen. Nur vertrauenswürdig sollte es dann sein. Und Steam ist für mich vertrauenswürdiger als Origin. Aber vielleicht beweist ja Origin in der Zukunft, dass es genauso sein kann, wie Steam.


 
ganz meiner meinung...


----------



## Jojoselavi (14. November 2011)

Definitiv ein NFS, das vollkommen an mir vorbeigehen wird...


----------



## JeremyClarkson (14. November 2011)

MdominiqueX schrieb:


> Ob jetzt Story scheiße oder nicht oder schlechtester Titel oder nicht..
> Ich find das Spiel geil, die Grafik gefällt mir und bei solchen Spielen ist mir auch die Story zum Teil egal.


 
Das ist genau der Punkt, der mich am meisten aufregt. Natürlich ist die Story egal. Die Frage ist, warum The Run unbedingt eine braucht.
Wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere, dann hatte MW auch bloß ein paar belanglose Einspieler, wenn man einen Boss-KI-Dölz geschlagen hat
oder irgendein Tuning-Unfug frei gespielt hat, und sonst hatte man weitestgehend freie Hand.
In The Run allerdings ist das wohl nicht der Fall. Man kann ja nicht mal eine eingene Fluchtroute wählen.
Extrem langweilig, für meinen Geschmack. Auch wenn es wirklich nicht schlecht aussieht. Da steckt auf jeden Fall potential drin, in dem
Bundle NFS und Frostbite. Jetzt muss sich nur jemand trauen, daß auch zu nutzen, anstatt dem ewigen Einheitsbrei hinterher zu laufen.
Ich hätte gern die Adresse von dem Hirni, der die Quicktime-Events erfunden hat. Die nerven echt kollossal und haben nicht wirklich was
auf den Hacken. Aber ohne scheint es wohl nicht mehr zu gehen, in der heutigen Zeit. Sehr schade!
Ach, noch was: warum musste es denn bloss der Porsche sein, der in die Presse wandert? Hätte es nicht auch ein Mustang oder so getan?
Die sind ohnehin Käse, wenn sie nicht von Roush überarbeitet wurden... (...und haben fast eine Lotus Exige S in Willow Springs geschlagen!)


----------



## Gravedigger077 (15. November 2011)

Origin....
wie die Vorredner sagten
1. was passiert mit den Daten ?
2. wie kann ich die löschen lassen ?
3. Aufgrund der Debakel, das jede große und finanzkräftige Plattform gehackt wird,
ist es wenig vertrauens seelig....
Siehe Steam, Sony um nur 2 zu nennen. Die Daten sind nicht sicher.

Eine permanente Online Verbinung als Kopierschutz lass ich mir ja gefallen, aber das wars auch schon. Da muss nicht meine gesamte Festplatte gescannt werden,mit all meinen Programmen das geht Origin/EA nix an ... Punkt...
Ausser die würden die Titel verschenken, dann kann ich selbst entscheiden, aber Full-Prize... pfffff...


Von daher kein Battlefield, kein NFS und kein SWTOR(so schwer es fällt, sry Bioware) aber EA ist da der Finanzier und bestimmt die Politik. Und Origin(auch wenn für SWTOR nicht benötigt) ist Kundenunfreundliche Politik von EA. 

Und was macht EA ... nix...ausser paar flüchtigen, gelogenen Worten....


----------



## MoeD (15. November 2011)

Man ist das traurig mit den Videospielen in Deutschland! Entweder geschnitten, schlecht synchronisiert oder beides. Ich kauf mir wirklich kein einziges Spiel mehr hierzulande, sondern nur noch als Import um keine bösen Überraschungen zu erleben.


----------



## sly1286 (16. November 2011)

Der Hauptcharakter sieht aus wie Issac Frost von Fight Night Champion xD


----------



## rotskippy (17. November 2011)

Scheinbar gibt man sich bei der deutschen Synchro nur noch in den Filmen richtig Mühe. Zumindest kommt mir das so vor. Bei den Games gibts echt mal selten ne gut gelungene Synchro. Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irren sollte. Oder das Englische kommt einfach viel besser rüber als das Deutsche :/


----------



## b34v13s (17. November 2011)

Gravedigger077 schrieb:


> Origin....
> wie die Vorredner sagten
> 1. was passiert mit den Daten ?
> 2. wie kann ich die löschen lassen ?
> ...



Du hast bei allem recht nur nicht bei SWTOR!!!!

Ich bin Full Beta Tester und es wird kein Origin benötigt. Wir haben das Thema auch sehr oft im Beta Forum besprochen und wurden mehrfach von Mods darauf hin gewiesen das kein Origin für SWTOR benötigt wird. Weder beim Installieren noch beim spielen oder Patchen. 
Nur wenn du dir die digitale Version bei EA bestellt hast brauchst du Origin um den Client runter zu laden. Danach kannst du es wieder deinstallieren da es wie schon oben geschrieben für das spielen und patchen NICHT benörigt wird.
Also nix mit Origin Pflicht bei SWTOR und damit ein Pflichtkauf zu Weihnachten!!!


----------



## PostalDude83 (17. November 2011)

Also mir kommt es so vor, als sei das Fahrverhalten weit träger als die Realität.. bei dem Tempo da, was nicht schnell wirkte, so aus der Kurve zu fliegen... vllt täuscht das auch.


----------



## Xorydol (18. November 2011)

Zu Origin:
Ihr benutzt so ziemlich alle Google, die meisten haben einen Facebook Account, viele wahrscheinlich auch irgendein Apple Produkt... Also, es ist bereits so vieles im Internet über euch gespeichert, dass man nicht aus eurer hard/soft ware konfiguration herauslesen kann....
"Das Internet" weiß wie ihr heißt, kenn eure Hobbys eure Vorlieben, das Internet weiß wahrscheinlich mehr über euch als eure besten Freunde... und das einzige was EA speichern dürfte(Konjunktiv!) was nicht auch Blizzard und Co. speichern dürften sind eure Hard/Software Specs...... und ma ehrlich... mir ist es scheißegal ob EA weiß welche GraKa ich benutze......


----------



## red_scorpion85 (19. November 2011)

Mich nervt bei The Run die ruckelige Grafik, der ständig hängende Sound, sowie die beim Laden das aufhängen des Spiels. Spiele wie NFS HP & Shift 2 sowie F1 2011 laufen bei mir absolut flüssig. Ich hoffe es kommt bald ein Patch, der die Grafikprobleme beseitigt, sowie die Geschwindigkeit der Fahrzeuge auch so rüberbringt.


----------



## Zonenkoch (19. November 2011)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen nach den ganzen so schlechten Bewertungen bin ich eher skeptisch ran gegangen , ich hatte sogar erst überlegt das Spiel zu kaufen dennoch tat ich es .

Das Spiel ist grafisch total top , das kann man nicht anders sagen .Die ganze Detailgetreuen Gebäude ,Strassen und das Wetter der Hammer , sogut war das Wetter bei Testdrive unlimited 2 nicht !

Jeder hat ja eine andere Ansicht von dem was gut sein kann ,somit hat auch jeder eine andere Meinung von diesem Teil .
Ich finde als eine Rennsimulation für zwischendurch finde ich das Spiel ( OK )
das gesamte Spiel finde ich zu geradlinig , man hat keine Chance gross andere Routen zu wählen um zum sieg zu gelangen , wenn man zu weit abseits fährt wird man zurückgesetzt zum letzten Speicherpunkt . Speicherpunkte selber finde ich gut da es viele Passagen gibt wo man auf anhieb überrascht wird ,dennoch wenn man dieselbe Stelle drei mal spielt weiss man wo die Cops sich hinstellen , das ist auch zu steif.
Ich hab es selber gern wenn man sich die Welt in der man unterwegs ein wenig umschauen kann aber das gab es auch nicht .Die Passagen wo man verschiedene Knöpfe drücken muss um zum beispiel aus dem Auto zu kommen hätte man sich sparen können,und als Video einfach laufen lassen sollen .
Schaden ansichten von Autos und dem was man halt so mitnimmt ist gut !
Ich hab das Spiel jetzt in 8 - 10 Stunden durchgespielt und fühle mich nicht befriedigt von diesem Teil , kein tuning , einige wenige Anspruchsvolle Rennen .

Ich bin von diesem Teil nicht überzeugt und kann nur empfehlen sich das Geld zu sparen !
Vielleicht sollte man weniger Teile pro Jahr herrausbringen , aber dafür perfekt .

Aber jeder hat seine Meinung !


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. November 2011)

Auf 4players hat NfSTheRun immerhin 58% bekommen


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Auf 4players hat NfSTheRun immerhin 58% bekommen


 
ach naja
Das ist aber auch so die Yellow-Press der Gamingindustrie


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Auf 4players hat NfSTheRun immerhin 58% bekommen


4players ist aber kein ernstzunehmender Maßstab, oder Wertungsseite ... oder [...] 

The Run ist, auf 360, absolut in Ordnung ( was ggf. auch an Frau Hendricks liegen mag *g* ), allerdings versteh ich nicht warum die PC Version ein FPS Limit hat. Die Bilder pro Sekunde sollen wohl auf 30 limitiert sein, nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar.

Ansonsten ist The Run auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad ( Extrem wird erst freigeschalten nach 1x durchspielen ) durchaus knifflig & anspruchsvoll, gerade bei Zeitrennen muss man die Strecke zu 100% perfekt fahren um die Anforderungen zu schaffen. Nimmt man dann auch noch ein Auto mit einem anspruchsvollem Handling hat man hier eine gelungene Herausforderung ... natürlich immer in Hinblick auf Arcade.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 4players ist aber kein ernstzunehmender Maßstab, oder Wertungsseite ... oder [...]



ich denk mann kann die 4players wertungen schon ziemlich ernst nehmen. fast so ernst wie schlagzeilen in der bild


----------



## Enisra (21. November 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ich denk mann kann die 4players wertungen schon ziemlich ernst nehmen. fast so ernst wie schlagzeilen in der bild


 
ähm
nein, die Wertungen sind kappes und eigentlich nur so um Leuten die ihre schon vorhandene Meinung zu bestätigen und nicht irgendwas objektives


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. November 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm
> nein, die Wertungen sind kappes und eigentlich nur so um Leuten die ihre schon vorhandene Meinung zu bestätigen und nicht irgendwas objektives


 
vllt hätt ich noch ironie on und off an meinen beitrag schreiben sollen 
oder glaubst du wirklich ich nehme die schlagzeilen in der BIld ernst?


----------



## golani79 (21. November 2011)

Wieder ein Spiel, das ich wegen Origin nicht zocken kann (Ports gesperrt am Campus) ... na ja .. -.-

Maybe hol ich es mir mal für die Xbox wenns günstiger ist.


----------



## veryoldman (11. Dezember 2011)

Grafik und Sound super,tolle Autos viel speed aber das wars dann schon. Kaufen würde ich es nicht wieder,rausgeschmissenens Geld.Kann nur dank dieser nervenden Originsoftware aktiviert werden und das jedesmal wenn das Spiel neu gestartet werden soll. (PC-Game). Schierigkeitsgrade leicht, normal schwer und extrem täuschen nur über die Tatsache hinweg das die Software lernfähig ist und sich wenn zu früh die gegner überholt werden der Gegenverkehr massiv aufgebauscht wird und Leitplanken welche vorher duraus Höchstgeschwindigkeit standhalten plötzlich nachgeben auch wir die Lenkung beinträchtigt.
Der größte Schrott ist das Ende der Story letze Etappe man fährt diesem bescheuerten Chicagotyp hinterher und hat keine Chance er gibt alles vor. Ob fahren in den Gegenverkehr oder der unausweichliche U-Bahntunnel. Fährt man diesem Typ mit 93Km/h hinterher wartet er auch noch wie langweilig spätetens hier juckt die Stelle schmerzlich wo sonst die Geldbörse sitzt.
Für Cheat-Nutzer also Warmduscher ist zur Eingabe eine Option eingerichtet, na toll.
Alles in allem ist es ein Spiel was man duraus in zweiStunden durchgespiet hat und das wars. 
Mein Urteil ein schnell langweilig werdendes Spiel, kann man sich sparen.


----------



## 2000WATTS (30. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem Logitech G27 macht das GAME unglaublich Spass. Spiele jeden Tag.


----------



## UthaSnake (12. Januar 2012)

die story ist wirklich nicht so Bombe, aber dafür bringen die Rennen Spaß (und um ehrlich zu sein, ist die "The Run"-Story genau so langweilig wie die von Underground 1, 2, Undercover oder Most Wanted. 

In meinen Augen war NFS noch nie ne Spielreihe die eine packende Story zu bieten hatte (aber deswegen spiel ich sie auch nicht, sondern wegen der Rennen!).

Die freigespielten Challanges machen hingegen viel Spaß!!!
Der größte Kritikpunkt ist bei mir nicht die Story sondern die Hardwareanforderung!
Und an alle Originhasser....pech gehabt


----------



## ALEmaNIA (21. Januar 2012)

Need for Speed The RUN ist das schlechteste Need for Speed was ich je gezockt habe! Das ist so verdammt unlogisch das man schon wieder lachen muss. An alle die sich das Spiel noch kaufen wollen: Kauft euch das nicht das ist der größte SCHEIß


----------



## MartinJRR (19. März 2012)

Nicht nur das schlechteste NFD aller Zeiten
Um es vorweg zu nehmen - Nur drei Dinge können in diesem Spiel überzeugen: Die Grafik, der Sound und die Musik. Mal ehrlich - wer will bescheuerte "Wer drück als erstes X, A oder Y" Geschicklichkeitstest spielen, wenn er Need For Speed kauft? NIEMAND. EA, werdet doch einfach eine Filmproduktionsfirma - dann würden wir Spieler wenigsten vor bescheuerten und aufgezwungenen Macho und Dummbrot Stories verschont bleiben. Was sich anfangs sehr reitzvoll anhört ... nämlich ein Rennen durch die USA ... stellt sich als enttäuschend umgesetzt dar. Ein hektisch aneinander gereihtes abklappern von Etappen, auf deren spuren man dumme HipHop-Gangster und billige Strichmädchen, die auf wundersame Weise an aufgemotzte Autos gekommen sind besiegen muss ... Leute, wir schreiben das Jahr 2012 ... es wird Zeit, sich mal etwas neues und wirklich spielbares einfallen zu lassen, anstatt Spieler und Kunden mit einen Game zu verarschen, welches letzlich nur nervt. Auch wenn Grafik, Sound und Musik spitze sind, reicht dies nicht aus, um bei Käufern und Spielern zu punkten.


----------

